# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Água de compra para reposição

## PedroSantos

Boas tardes,

Eu estou a notar alguns pequqenos prolemas e instabilidades no meu sistema ( que tambem é novo o que faz de isso um caso natural) mas, noto que a situação piora quando faço a reposição da agua evaporada, que são cerca de 5L de 3 em 3 ou 4 em dias mais ou menos!

A agua de minha casa, e ao contrario do que eu pensava, é um pouco má e tem alguns valores bastante acima do aconselhavel, nomeadamente fosfatos, silicatos, nitratos, cloro e muito acima, particulas sólidas na agua!!

Penso que isto seja motivo mais que suficiente para a aquisição de uma osmose, mas de momento não á ipotesse!  :Frown: 
Como tal estou virado para fazer com o aquario o que optei para mim, que é comprar garrafões de agua de 5l!!

Bom é certo e sabido que a garrafões de agua que tem niveis tão maus como os da torneira, mas informei-me com um funcionario de uma empresa que faz testes a aguas domésticas, e ele aconselhou-me marcas como 7Fontes, vimeiros e Fastio, e Luso tambem, mas esta ultima é desprovida de alguns minerais e sobertudo de Cálcio, o que não é nada bom para este fim... O rapaz explicou-me que aguas como as acima referida, antes de serem engarrafadas passma por um sistema de osmose gigantesco, e que portanto são agua bastante bem filtradas!

Bom as minhas duvidas são, o que acham desta solução? será que a agua de garrafão é desprovida de alguns "parametros" que façam falta ao aquario? acham que isto me vai trazer alguns problemas? e por fim, aconselham-me outra solução? se sim qual? (tirando a osmose que não é uma ipotesse para ja, até porque quando comprar quero copmrar uma para consumo doméstico tambem, e poranto uma boa, e que faça litros suficientes para o consumo domestico e para o aquario!

Bom desde ja agradeço a quem tenha chegado até esta frase (significa que se deram ao trabalho de ler o testamento) e agradeço a quem me tentar ajudar!

Um abraço
PedroSantos

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
Não sei se não vale a pena comprares um aparelho de osmose,porque a água de garrafão é para consumo humano e não para aquários com necessidade de água de reposição,que se evaporou.No entanto os custos também deverão ser mais elevados.
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Podes sempre usar água destilada vendida em garrafões de 5 litros que será quase de certeza melhor opção do qualquer das águas minerais sem gás de mesa que falas que também podem ter muita sílica, etc...Fala-se que essa água destilada pode vir de cisternas metálicas...eu já usei durante bastante tempo e nunca tive problemas. De qualquer modo será uma situação temporária de um mês ou dois até teres a osmose inversa que podes ver aqui a valores acessíveis

62 euros - não sei se as cargas são renováveis
http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...7e4e828a874a05



77 euros - com cargas renováveis
http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=1402



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

Hoje em dia há sistemas de osmose a 50€. Tenho um desses. Mandei vir da Alemanha. Faz 190L/dia de agua de OI.

Acho que comprares um sistema de OI é, a longo prazo, muito mais barato, além de ser uma água de reposição muito melhor para o teu sistema (não te esqueças que o que evapora é H2O... 99,9% dos minerais mantem-se no sistema. Ao colocares água de garafão, que contem inevitavelmente minerais, mesmo em pouca quantidade, a longo prazo irás aumentar a densidade da água.)

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Costa.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

A menos que arranjes uma osmose comprada ou emprestada não tens muitas hipoteses, podes sempre usar a agua natural, mas a densidade tem sempre tendencia a subir a menos que faças grandes TPAs de cada vez.

Desafio-te a encontrares uma agua engarrafa dessas marcas que mencionas-te livre de silicatos, caso encontres avisa.

Os silicatos causam um aspecto inestectico devido às diactomacias, mas estas em pequeno numero são inofensivas, podes manter perfeitamente um aquario com um pequeno nivel de silicatos, um dia que tenhas condições de ter uma osmose podes controlar este problema, é por tanto uma solução temporaria.




> ele aconselhou-me marcas como 7Fontes, vimeiros e Fastio, e Luso tambem, mas esta ultima é desprovida de alguns minerais e sobertudo de Cálcio, o que não é nada bom para este fim...



A função de uma osmose é "limpar" o mais possivel a agua de todos os seus compostos, seja eles qual forem, por esta razão numa osmose em boas condições o pH é baixo tal como o ORP e se estiveres à espera de repores os valores de calcio com agua engarrafada... não esperes, isso nunca vai acontecer.

O dinheiro que vais gastar em agua engarrafada deve dar para comprar uma boa osmose de 5 estagio em menos de nada, passando a publicidade a bubbles tem uma boa promoção de osmoses, aproveita.

Pestana

----------


## PedroSantos

O problema da osmose, é que ao lado de um escumador reactor de kalk etc... penso que (e corrigiam-me se estou errado) não é uma prioridade. E perferia aguardar um tempo, e comprar uma boa osmose, que como referi, funcioná-se tmb para consumo doméstico!

O que eu procurava mesmo era uma solução temporaria que não prejudica-se nada no meu aquario nomadamente o bem estar dos peixes, dos poucos corais ( não muito senciveis) que eu tenho, e que não me aumenta-se muito as algas.




> comprar uma boa osmose de 5 estagio em menos de nada, passando a publicidade a bubbles tem uma boa promoção de osmoses, aproveita.


Ja agora, quais são essas osmoses de que falas? Só enocntrei la de 3 estágios?

Outra curiosidade uma osmose dessas, mais baratas não tem depois custos mais elevados de manutenção?

Um abraço
PedroSantos

----------


## PedroSantos

Conclusão da história, a minha maior preocupação neste momento mesmo é a saude dos peixes, se realmente não ouver outra solução la terei de comprar a osmose, mas até la, que agua aconselham a utilizar para a reposição? a agua de garrafão pode não ser indicada, mas deve ser melhor que a da torneira, não?

Ja agora, explico o factor mais critico que veio confirmar as minha conclusões, em relacção a agua da torneira estar a desequilibrar o meu sistema ( isto agora em relação aos peixes) :

Os meus ocelaris, pouco depois de virem para ca (sobertudo a femea) começaram a ficar com um tom esbranquiçado sobre as escamas, mas nada de preocupante, come bem super activa, nada de preocupante, mas agora na 6a feira passada inseri um Acanthurus leucosternon pequeno, e nos primeiro dois dias tudo bem, sem um unic ponto branco, ontem a noite repuz a agua evaporada com agua da torneira e eis se não quando hoje pela mãe ja ele la tinha os pontos brancos que (e corigam-me se estou enganado) nos cirugrgiões representam stress e ou algum problema na agua, e antes de o inserir levei a agua do meu aquario a fazer um "check up" a loja onde o comprei, e (segundo os testes de quem percebedo assunto) estava tudo optimo: 

nitritos e nitratos = 0 
densidade = 1024
PH 8 
KH 8º
CA 400
MG 900 
(estes dois ultimos estão um pouco baixos mas tive a colocar Bio-Magnesium da Tropic Marine) portanto 3ª feira vou ja ver como estão os niveis todos outra vez!
Temp 25º / 26º (com as luzes acessas)

Eu cheguei a conclusão que muito provavelmente o que está a desiquilibrar um pouco o meu sistema é a agua da torneira, pois não estou a ver mais nada que possa estar a por o meu sistema em desiquilibrio!

Ja agora se estiverem interessados podem ver o meu setup aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14063

Um abraço e obrigado a todos pela ajuda e prontidão nas respostas, é bom poder contar com a vossa ajuda!
PedroSantos

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Pedro Santos diz lá quando montaste o sistema?

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Uma sugestão

Normaliza os valores de calcio e magnésio.
O leucosternum é muito sensível a baixos valores de calcio e frequentemente apresenta reacções de pele a isso.

----------


## PedroSantos

> Pedro Santos diz lá quando montaste o sistema?


Não tenho a certeza absoluta mas se não me engano comecei o sistema ( ja com rocha maturada de outros aquarios, nomeadamente o meu nano) dia 28 ou 29 de março.




> Normaliza os valores de calcio e magnésio.


Sim, tenho andado em cima de isso e vou testar a agua outra vez amanha!
Depois coloco aqui os resultados.

Abraço

----------


## Tiago Sousa

O problema dos teus peixes é mais que obvio, rocha maturada não significa que o aquário seja ciclado em 3 tempos. A meu ver é demasiado cedo para meter um leucosternon. A quem tenha sorte, mas por norma são peixes muito sensiveis e precisam de cuidado tal como todos os cirurgiões.

Tenta ter um pouco mais de calma ao introduzir os animais, podes mais tarde vir a ter problemas pelas pressas. Devias ter adquirido o material todo necessário e só depois arrancar com o sistema, porque o  que gastaste nesse ocelaris e no leucosternon, dava para uma osmose.


Abraço e boa sorte, espero que corra tudo bem.
Tenta falar com algum membro ai de pertinho que tenha Osmose e pede, nem que tenhas que pagar qualquer coisa, ao menos tens água de boa qualidade.

----------


## PedroSantos

A questão da osmose não é fácil!  :Frown: 

Eu penso que todos os meus valores (exeptuando o magnésio) mas que ja adicionei, estavam optimos, amanha ja vou voltar a testá-los! não me preocupei tanto ao adquirir o peixe, pois na loja disseram-me que estava tudo optimo, que a agua da torneira aqui da zona era boa, e que varios clientes a utilizavam para a reposição! como tal não pensei que ouvesse qualquer problema, de qualquer das formas agora tenho os peixes e não tenho outra opção se não tentar equilibrar tudo o mais possivel! espero ainda esta semana ter o escumador e vou avaliar a ipotesse de comprar uma osmose.

Até lá vou ter de ir aguentando com agua da torneira fazer testes, e  :yb663:  !!

Se ouverem mais sujestões agradecia! E ja agora agradecia tambem que me indicassem opções de osmoses que utilizem, ou que conhecam, que sejam economicas em termos de manutenção (pois ja li que muitas vezes se compram osmoses baratas e ou existe uma grande manutenção ou mais val tar quieto...)e onde as possa adquirir sff??

Obrigado
PedroSantos

----------


## Christian Gnad

Quase aposto que se fores à loja onde te tens abastecido e lhes pedires para te venderem, por exemplo 20 lt de água de osmose inversa semanalmente, não te vão negar. Afinal para eles é lucro... Um preço justo será na casa de 1 a 1,5 por cada 20Lt. Sempre sai mais barato que água de garrafão e é exactamente o que precisas. Não esqueças de Lavar muito bem o Bidon antes se este não for novo e já tiver servido para algo. No AKI têm uns bons Bidons por cerca de 10 que te vão dar jeito mesmo depois de teres a OI.

 Abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Até lá vou ter de ir aguentando com agua da torneira fazer testes, e  !!


Não faças isso! Fiz isso durante muito tempo e enquanto o fiz nunca consegui estabilizar o aqua como deve ser. Mesmo com "BioMarol" e semelhantes. 

 Abraço

----------


## PedroSantos

Pois, mas a unica loja que tenho aqui perto, tenho quase a certeza absoluta, que não vendem agua de osmose, até porque quem la está diz utilizar agua da torneira para os proprios aquarios da loja!! :|

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Eu estou com o Tiago Sousa... Uma osmose inversa na Bubbles é o preço de um peixe!

Eu não olhava para trás, neste meu aquário não tive praticamente algas (só uso água sintética feita com água de osmose e água de osmose na reposição), no antigo e com a utilização de água da torneira, só deixei de ter algas quando comprei uma Osmose...  :yb665:  

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Tenta falar com lojas em leiria e nem que tenhas que lá ir com um bidon que te dê para cerca de um mês. Deves precisar por mês de uns 60Lt, não?
Ou então tenta procurar no fórum alguem da tua zona que tenha e pede para te desenrascarem uma ou 2 vezes até comprares um.
É assim, não é que a água tratada com "BioMarol" não servisse para manter bem os peixes e a RV, mas os corais não toleram bem "imperfeições" :yb665:

----------


## PedroSantos

> Uma osmose inversa na Bubbles é o preço de um peixe!


Es capaz de me enviar o link para osmose de que falas sff?




> que sejam economicas em termos de manutenção (pois ja li que muitas vezes se compram osmoses baratas e, ou existe uma grande manutenção ou mais val tar quieto...)

----------


## Christian Gnad

Suponho que seja esta
http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=771

----------


## PedroSantos

> ...mas os corais não toleram bem "imperfeições"


Pois, mas o meu verdadeiro problema neste momento é o cirurgião que tem muitos pontos brancos, pois eu tenho 2 Euphelias e elas estão cada dia mais bonitas e maiores, e pelas informações que tenho são as mais sensiveis que tenho no meu sistema.

Atenção, eu quero comprar uma osmose, mas a minha ideia sempre foi comprar uma que fizesse litros suficientes para utilizar ca em casa não só para o aquario mas tambem para consumo doméstico, e uma boa, que não tenha muita manutenção! E destas as que tive informações iam para la de 500!!!

Por isso ou das duas uma, ou aranjo uma solução viavel pa reposição ou compro uma osmose mais barata temporariamente!

Que dizem?

----------


## PedroSantos

> Suponho que seja esta
> http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=771


Pois realmente esta é barata, mas depois não tem uma manutenção de pouco em pouco tempo que a vai encarecer em pouco tempo? e será que realmente tira tudo o que vem de prejudicial na agua?

Obrigado pela ajuda!!

----------


## Christian Gnad

Estas Osmoses não são boas para consumo doméstico. Deixam-te a água praticamente sem nada e o nosso organismo precisa das coisas boas da água.
Essas osmoses de que falas, na casa dos 500 levam no interior uns filtros que após a água sofrer a OI, repôem os componentes necessários ao nosso organismo.

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Pois realmente esta é barata, mas depois não tem uma manutenção de pouco em pouco tempo que a vai encarecer em pouco tempo? e será que realmente tira tudo o que vem de prejudicial na agua?
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda!!


Não conheço o produto em causa mas quase aposto que antes dela precisar de manutenção a sério, já a tal de 500€ está instalada na cozinha para consumo doméstico.
Não esqueças que se realmente ela fizer 190Lt/dia e fizeres hoje 150, só daqui a mais de 1 mês lhe vais voltar a pegar. Isto a contar com a água salgada que vais fazer para TPA.

 Abraço

----------


## PedroSantos

Es bem capaz de ter razão!!  :SbOk2: 
De qualquer das formas vou ter de esperar mais umas duas semanitas até a poder comprar!
Até la que agua utilizo para a reposição?

E ja agora acham que a qualidade da agua da reposição, é o motivo de o meu cirurgião estar com pontos brancos e um pouquito palido?

Obrigado

----------


## Aderito Pereira

As osmoses não têm manutenção... apenas deves mudar os "filtros" de carvão activado e sedimentos de tempos a tempos... custam na casa dos 12 euros cada.

Deves deixar o aquário maturar por si.... trocas de água e não coloques mais peixes.

Tem paciência que isso vai lá.

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Até la que agua utilizo para a reposição?
> 
> E ja agora acham que a qualidade da agua da reposição, é o motivo de o meu cirurgião estar com pontos brancos e um pouquito palido?



Mais 15 dias de àgua da torneira (tratada para pelo menos tentar eliminar metais pesados e cloro) não há-de fazer grande mossa.

Em relação aos pontos brancos deve ser alguma bactéria. Felizmente nunca tive esse problema. Existem alguns desinfectantes que podes pôr na água para tentar eliminar o problema mas eu não sei quais são.

 Abraço

----------


## PedroSantos

O que me dizem de fazer um TPA ai de 35L +/- 10% ? esta semana e outro para semana? Com agua do mar!

Assim ajudava a melhorar a qualidade da agua?

E acham que ia stressar mai o acanturos?

Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

TPA de 10% semanais são provavélmente o melhor que se pode fazer num aquario. Mas não evitas a reposição por evaporação. Atenção à densidade, não te distraias e começes a pôr mais salgada que doce.

 Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> O que me dizem de fazer um TPA ai de 35L +/- 10% ? esta semana e outro para semana? Com agua do mar!
> 
> Assim ajudava a melhorar a qualidade da agua?
> 
> E acham que ia stressar mai o acanturos?
> 
> Abraços


Boas...

Eu diria mais, devias fazer essas TPA's sempre todas as semanas! No meu tenho feito, desde que o montei, religiosamente todas as semanas TPA's de 10%, resultado não tive praticamente algas nenhumas!

Quanto ao criptocarium, das duas uma, ou fazes o tratamento que o Christian referiu (com cobre ou em hiposalinidade) num aquário de quarentena ou não fazes nada e alimentas bem o peixe, podendo no entanto ser usado ozono e UV para ajudar a matar os cistos em suspensão, no aquário principal! Mas atenção, nunca faças nenhum tratamento dentro do teu aquário, pois a maioria (mesmo que diga reef Safe) contém cobre, que é altamente tóxico para os invertebrados dos nossos aquários!

Um abraço!

----------


## PedroSantos

Então os TPA's não vão piorar em nada a vida no aquario? nem de peixes invertebrados corais etc...?
Ao inserir agua nova, a sempre certos parametros que se vão alterar...dai a minha duvida!

Eu ainda sou muito inexpriente, e não queria estar a correr riscos com esses tratamentos de que nada percebo!! Acham que com os TPA's com cuidado na alimentação e com uma osmose o mais rapidamente possivel eles melhorem?

Logo vou tentar colocar fotos dos peixes!

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

quando montei o meu primeiro reef, nano, montei-o exclusivamente com agua destilada... e nunca tive nenhum problema.............

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Então os TPA's não vão piorar em nada a vida no aquario? nem de peixes invertebrados corais etc...?
> Ao inserir agua nova, a sempre certos parametros que se vão alterar...dai a minha duvida!


TPA são, pode-se dizer, obrigatórias!
Os parametros alteram-se, mas para melhor! ATENÇÃO ao sitio onde vais buscar água (cuidado com poluição). Eu só uso salgada "artificial" mas pelo que me parece a maioria dos muito bem sucedidos aquaristas deste fórum, usam "artificial" e natural e muitos apenas natural.





> Acham que com os TPA's com cuidado na alimentação e com uma osmose o mais rapidamente possivel eles melhorem?



Há muitas doenças que se curam com Sopas e Descanso, certo?
O principio é o mesmo. Se lhe deres uma boa água, boa luz e boa alimentação é o mesmo que um humano se está com gripe, varicela, etc., enfiar-se em casa, com uma temperatura e humidade adequada e fazer uma boa alimentação.
Claro que infelizmente há doenças que são um pouco mais complicadas...


 Abraço

----------

